# Faithway dog food?????????



## p&y finally

Anybody ever used Faithway feed?
I've got a buddy who swears by it. Hes a quail guide w/ some years of experience with dogs and says its every bit as good as BlackGold. I forget the exact amount but it was around 17-18.00/50lbs. at the Eatonton co-op. Their also a Christian based company so thats a big plus with me.


----------



## ChickInATree

Man that sounds like a great deal! Would love some more info as well if anyone knows about it! My two eat a lot and this would save some serious cash! I can't find anything on the ingredients online and parts of the website say 'under construction'.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Chris,
I've fed Pride and Pleasure which is made by Faithway. They sell it at the Family Farm and Garden on Hwy. 11 above Calvary Church. It's over $25 a bag there, almost as much as Black Gold. It's good dog feed but I like the Sportmix at TSC better, price and all. 

http://faithwayfeedco.com/


----------



## Ruger#3

When BG price finally gets intolerable I'll probably go back to Sportmix. Just a bit more shoveling but the dogs did good on it.


----------



## Beagler282

The Pride N Pleasure is a good feed.Can't tell the difference in your dogs appearance over the Black Gold but there is more stool in the pen.It sells for $20.50 a bag at my feed and seed.Alot of Black Gold users that i know switched over to the Pride N Pleasure from Faithway because of of the price.24/20 is the protein/fat ratio.


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Sport Mix is doing fine in my Kennel switched from BG last month.


----------



## poolecw

Ditto on the Sport Mix (bluebag)


----------



## GA DAWG

I found a new one im gonna try. First time in 9 yrs I want be feeding BG. It's pretty much the same feed!!! Comes in 24/20 and 26/18.. 23 dollars a bag.


----------



## olroy

What is the name of it Ga Dawg? Is it in the Canton Area?


----------



## Nga.

I feed faithway feed to my chickens. I try to only feed it to my chickens some of the best I've found. Super Scratch and the Super Pellets Never seen their dog food.

I'm a proud SportMix feeder myself, Been feeding it for over 5yr now. 24/20 Black Bag


----------



## GA DAWG

olroy said:


> What is the name of it Ga Dawg? Is it in the Canton Area?


I can't remember the name. Its in the southern end of Dawson county. My buddy has been feeding it for 3 weeks with good results. I'll pm you what I heard about it.


----------



## Benjie Boswell

Pride Endurance 24/20 is as good a feed as any I have ever used. Around $22 per 50 lb.


----------



## p&y finally

Well, I made it to Eatonton yesterday and got 2 bags of the 26/11. So far dogs seem to like it just as well as the Sportmix. I sure hope it works out, Cant beat the price, 16.25!


----------



## Ruger#3

Let us know how that works out for you. Especially interested in the amount of droppings in the pen compared to BG and Sportmix.

Found out there is a feed store that has it just a few miles from home.


----------



## moagie25

*feed*

does Anybody know of a dealer near Calhoun for this feed would love to try it, a freind of mine in Trenton swears by it.


----------



## bobthompson

*faithway dog food*

i get premium gold by faithway in a black bag it is 24/20... meat base,with all the other good stuff in it,not much to clean up  ether.i have fed it for about 4 years , it cost about 22.50 for 50lbs,it does not take as much to keep your dog in good shape. i get it at ridleys feed on second ave in chatsworth.hope this helps ...........latter bob


----------



## p&y finally

So far so good on the switch.
I tried a little experiment the other day. I mixed the Faithway and Sportmix together, next day the Faithway was all gone and some of the Sportmix was still in the pans. With this heat my dogs dont eat much at all but "clean up" seems to be about the same as with the Sportmix.


----------



## Ruger#3

Think I'll swing by the local feed store and price a bag of the Faithway soon. We all need to save a buck where you can these days. After today's jump in oil prices we'll need the bucks to feed the truck this fall.


----------



## Jody Hawk

p&y finally said:


> So far so good on the switch.
> I tried a little experiment the other day. I mixed the Faithway and Sportmix together, next day the Faithway was all gone and some of the Sportmix was still in the pans. With this heat my dogs dont eat much at all but "clean up" seems to be about the same as with the Sportmix.



Chris,
As soon as mine finish off this bag of Sportmix, I'm gonna switch over to the bag of Faithway and see how they do.


----------



## Ruger#3

Found out my closest feed store stocks the 21% Faithway brown bag and orders the premium feeds in for you. I ordered enough to give it a try. It'll be a couple weeks before I finish up this BG. I'll let you know how they do.


----------



## hhbgl

Mr Dooley,
Probably the closest dealer around here is Cohutta Feed up on Cohutta Beaverdale Rd near Cohutta. A friend of mine owned the store and sold it about a year ago. I know they still sell the Faithway.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Chris,
My dogs love this feed! This is different from the Faithway Pride and Pleasure that I fed before. I'm sticking with it!


----------



## GA DAWG

GA DAWG said:


> I found a new one im gonna try. First time in 9 yrs I want be feeding BG. It's pretty much the same feed!!! Comes in 24/20 and 26/18.. 23 dollars a bag.


Ok. I been swapped for 50lb now. It's amazing. No bad results. I was worried about my 9 yr old cause all she ever had ate is BG. The feed I swapped to is hunters special.  This stuff has my old dog jumping up and down come dark. Has my young hound running deer lol. Im also raising a pup on it. She's doing great. Im using the 24/20 the stools from this feed are a tad bit harder. Im feeding same amount as I did BG.


----------



## 12 Gauge

Ruger#3 said:


> Found out my closest feed store stocks the 21% Faithway brown bag and orders the premium feeds in for you. I ordered enough to give it a try. It'll be a couple weeks before I finish up this BG. I'll let you know how they do.



Ruger, What is the price of the 24/20? And what is the name of the feed store & where is it located? I would like to try it also. I'm in Stockbridge.


----------



## Ruger#3

Around 20 bucks a bag plus tax.

http://www.manta.com/c/mm22sgt/line-creek-feed-tack


----------



## hardwoodhallar

I feed pride i tryed sonnys pride and my dogs wouldnt eat it


----------



## Retired Army Guy

A few points to remember about dog food.

* The protein -fat ratio numbers on a bag are just numbers.  If the the dogs digestive system can not process the food adequately(certain ingredients just don't digest well) you could be getting a lot less than the bag states.

* It may take up to a month depending on circumstances for a dogs system to adjust to a new food.  Its always best to mix the old with the new and make a "gradual" change.  Judging a foods true performance can not be made in the first week or two.

* A Healthy coat is a good way to estimate good health.  If the coat quality begins to falter (and this may take a wile) you may have switched to a less effective food.


----------



## olroy

*hunters special*

Anyone know a feed store near Canton GA that has this?
Thanks


----------



## Ruger#3

Retired Army Guy said:


> A few points to remember about dog food.
> 
> * The protein -fat ratio numbers on a bag are just numbers.  If the the dogs digestive system can not process the food adequately(certain ingredients just don't digest well) you could be getting a lot less than the bag states.
> 
> * It may take up to a month depending on circumstances for a dogs system to adjust to a new food.  Its always best to mix the old with the new and make a "gradual" change.  Judging a foods true performance can not be made in the first week or two.
> 
> * A Healthy coat is a good way to estimate good health.  If the coat quality begins to falter (and this may take a wile) you may have switched to a less effective food.



Good points!

I'm guilty of not running them as much in the summer so feed a lower fat ratio as well during the summer. I bought the 26/18 in this feed. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## Lil D

River Run High Energy, 22 dollars a bag, can't beat it.


----------



## GA DAWG

olroy said:


> Anyone know a feed store near Canton GA that has this?
> Thanks


Its so new. May not be none but I can get you a couple bags but Im up here in Matt.


----------



## poolecw

Their website is below.  They have a dealer lookup function if you are interested in finding a location...

http://faithwayfeedco.com/default.aspx


----------



## Ruger#3

OK, I been using this for many weeks now so feel I can give a fair comment. When you open the bag you will notice right away the feed isn't as oily as Black Gold.

I been feeding about the same amount and my dogs have not been running much lately. I bought the leaner mixture 18% fat for this very reason. I'm going to cut their feed as they are gaining weight.

Overall, there is no difference in the look of the hounds than on BG. Where I can tell a difference in droppings there is more and not as well formed, lots of smaller clumps. Though this could indicate not getting as much out of the feed it honestly isn't enough to worry me.

With cutting my feed bill by a third it will be hard to justify going back to BG for these small differences. I'll stick with it for a while longer and see how they do long term.


----------



## Retired Army Guy

Thanks for the update & keep us informed.


----------



## rabbit hunter

I switched to it as well and like Ruger, just a small amount of more crap but not much. But it seem to be much less now and its seems to be just as firm as it was when I was feeding B.G. I think the change made a difference for a while as it always does when you change feed. I think its the best ive ever fed for the price.


----------

